# Aiki-ken Kumitachi Manual



## karljamesjr (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi guys, is there any written form explaining the Aiki-ken kumitachi forms, like a book I could buy? Can someone also clarify how many of those forms in fact are in Aiki-ken? Are there only 6, because I've also seen 15, like in this video? 



Are these forms still Aiki-ken?


----------



## karljamesjr (Jun 14, 2017)

Well, in the end I found the answer to both questions after getting lucky in my search. These 15 forms, originally 12, are Saotome Sensei's, and I'm pretty sure there are no written manuals.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 17, 2017)

Ah, Aiki-ken.... the sword you do when you don't do sword.... 

Quick question... you're asking for written manuals here, and asking about solo forms in another thread.... do you train in any sword form, or is this a way for you to "teach yourself"?


----------

